
Which voting system is best? (2011) - Red_Tarsius
https://plus.maths.org/content/which-voting-system-best
======
venomsnake
I am not sure, but I think that the problem are the integers. If people were
allowed a fractional vote I think that some of that contradictions will
disappear. We cripple ourselves by assuming 1 person = 1 vote to 1 candidate.

But if we were allowed to have weighted vote and just add them at the end it
will be easier.

